# for a thousand dollars???



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

ok so my job at mcdonalds has finally paid off and ive managed to save a $1000.
so i was just wondering, ive always wanted to build my own bike but at the same time ive seen some really nice completes out there.so if you had $1000 what would you do
if you could recommend some frames and some completes thatd be great
and one more thing how much does the eastern nighttrain weigh becaus i know someone will tell me that bike:thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Build it yourself. Then you can really be proud of your bike.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

thats what i really want to do 
im tring to find a frame that will take bmx components
25.4 seat tube integrated headset 110 rear spacing euro bb. a frame like that would be awesome


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Eastern Nightrain...haha, now that we got that out of the way. I agree that you should build it yourself. 24" or 26"?


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

a 24 would be great 
id really like it to be able to use bmx components so then i could use some of my left over parts from an old bmx build


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Identti make euro bb, 110 rear, suspension fork geo frames. Rigid or a suspension fork? With $1,000 you can build your own with some of you BMX bits.

There complete isn't all that much and even comes with Gussett and Halo pieces.










The DMR Drone and Transition are 110mm too...


















I'm trying to think of other 110mm frames and bikes.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Usb molly, or Dobermann Pinscher are both around $500.


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

JUST ODERED MY NIGHTTRAIN BE HERE ON TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

u cant really go wrong with one


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

hopefully this dont make me sound like an ass but...

how old are you? u seem young so, y dont u get a car?

i would get a better bike but i need a car to get a job and i need a job to get a car.....im screwed....not the point tho, y dont u get a car and ur license?


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> hopefully this dont make me sound like an ass but...
> 
> how old are you? u seem young so, y dont u get a car?
> 
> i would get a better bike but i need a car to get a job and i need a job to get a car.....im screwed....not the point tho, y dont u get a car and ur license?


no you dont seem like to big of an ass 
im actually only 14 15 in march
plus in my garage ive got an it think 87' pickup me and my grandpa have been restoring with the rest of the money i earn and hopefully when im old enough to get my license itll be done.
this money for the bike is money ive been putting away for a new bike
when i get a new bike i get some pics of it in my truck


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> hopefully this dont make me sound like an ass but...
> 
> how old are you? u seem young so, y dont u get a car?
> 
> i would get a better bike but i need a car to get a job and i need a job to get a car.....im screwed....not the point tho, y dont u get a car and ur license?


I'm 18 and I've had my liscence for nearly 2 years, I have the money for a car yet I don't buy one.

Why? I don't need it.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah who needs a car when you gotta sweet friggen bike


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

word. car payments, car insurance, GAS.... if you can commute by bike, DO IT. the amount of money you save by not having the 3 above to worry about will buy you dozens of bikes each year if you play your cards right.
but then again, I know that life in the US revolves around the motor vehicle, and even in most cities the public transportation is rather poor. well, enough of that topic...

BUILD YOUR OWN BIKE! it's such a rewarding experience, knowing each and every part of your bike and that some other sucker won't have the exact same bike as you by simply walking into a store and laying down the money.. 
If you have a good eye for deals and a bit of patience waiting for things to appear you can score some really cool stuff for cheap.
I too would recommend a Union Street Molly Maguire, or a Nemesis Project Deathmobile, or Tonic Fab Fall Guy (just to name 3 of my favs.). Any of those bikes would take most of your bmx parts and be a solid platform for upgrading for years to come (I believe they have been ahead of their time for several years now, compared to the large corporation bikes, who just recently have caught up and imitated their standards and geos).


----------



## g-fish (Aug 21, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> word. car payments, car insurance, GAS.... if you can commute by bike, DO IT. the amount of money you save by not having the 3 above to worry about will buy you dozens of bikes each year if you play your cards right.
> but then again, I know that life in the US revolves around the motor vehicle, and even in most cities the public transportation is rather poor. well, enough of that topic...
> 
> BUILD YOUR OWN BIKE! it's such a rewarding experience, knowing each and every part of your bike and that some other sucker won't have the exact same bike as you by simply walking into a store and laying down the money..
> ...


So true, i live in Australia, yes one of the biggest countries in australia and i dont have a car. I got my bike off the money that my parents saved from not owning a car. My dad estimated that we save about 10,000 aussie dollars a year not to mention the price of the car.

anyway back to the original question build your own bike, i plan to build a bike when i get the money, you can have all the parts that you want, unlike with a premade where you have some parts that you might not want.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Tonic fab fall guy looks so good as your lookin to go 24"


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

My ma took insurance off my car while at school. I'm saving 1400 a year on just insurance. Gas? I spent about 30 to 50 bucks a week on gas. No payments for me, paid in cashhhhhhhhh. Haha. There wasn't good public transpo in the burbs. At school, there are buses everywhere...

Now... if only I could get my bike down here...


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

I dont have much to add on what frame or bike to get. But with $1000 and the extra bmx parts lying around, I would totally build a bike. I was into bmx for a while (real short while) and bought a complete dk cleveland. Found one thing wrong with it and sold all the parts but the frame and fork, ended up being a sweet freaking ride. I would love to build my bike now but with the money I had to work with I just bought a used ritual that I can start to change parts out as money is available.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

i'd start saving for a car if i were you. i have an old bmw, and cars are so much fun it took me away from biking for a year haha.

depending on where you live, a car is way more fun or important than a bike.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

If you wanna save up a few hundred bucks more, I'll sell ya my bike... :thumbsup:


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

what kind of frame you got


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Formerbmx37 said:


> what kind of frame you got


my bike:










Mountain Cycle Rumble s/1...


----------



## deaf prune (Aug 20, 2007)

before i got into bikes i spent all my time on cars...


bikes are :

1. cheaper, you will never spend as much on bikes as you will on cars (gas, maintenance, Go fast parts)

2. more fun honestly, cant say i have never jumped a car but launching yourself into the air on a bike is a totally different experience.

3. and last thing i am going to mention is that bikes get you in shape.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

no way that definately not what im looking for 
i want something way small that can be built up outrageously light with bmx components
right now im thinking either tonic fab fall guy or molly maguire
if anybody knows were i can find one id like to see a picture of the deathmobile to


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

cool, cool.
but guys, he already said that he has an old truck that he'll be driving once he gets his license, so... obviously he wants a bike,, lol.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

my car took me away from this forum as well. I paid $450 for a 91 VW GTI.. I got a great deal.. sure its an old car and needs maintenance often but thats the fun part (and sometimes not so fun) of owning a car. Im on here seldom now.. oh well when I start college I won't have a car and I'll probably build up a bike and ride around campus  

Believe me.. If I could get a job within a bikes reach or use public trans. I would but I live in the burbs and everything is far apart.. public trans. is lacking too.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

anybody else know of any frames like the usb molly maguire
preferably 24"


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm assuming you are seeking a frame with the 110mm bmx rear spacing and rim brake?

Nemesis Project Deathmobile

















Tonic Fabrications Fall Guy
OG version in christmas limited edition








new proto Fall Guy 









and a quickie of my own Irish Lady, just for fun...









There are several other manufacturers that make bikes you could consider, but those above three are the main frames IMO, been out for a few years, way ahead of most others just now hitting the market in attempts to imitate. The NS Bikes "Capital" is another sweet frame if you can track one down. 
Most others are either only available in Europe, or with slightly different standards, like 135mm rear and disc only, or 26 only, or just things like that. Just depends on which direction you want to go.


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

make your life simple and get riding much faster buy yourself a complete. in the end you will have a complete bike for much less than if you built it up. ..and how much are you saving re-using a 25.4 seatpost. if the cranks are decent and worth saving you can reuse or sell off and use toward the upgrades

xenia is a great choice or this

Commencal Absolut - $500 
http://www.greenfishsports.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1562

blackmarket complete $1000..nicer build and frame
http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=BI-BLKMRKT-357&MatrixType=1

500 bills for a decent package, beat the crap out of it and the as the first parts break you got an extra few $$$ to upgrade the things you need to. you can sell off your bmx parts..or use the cranks but ditch the wheels. gives you much more options esp as you grow and may feel for comfy on a 26inch


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

im not worried about riding faster ive got plenty of bikes to ride
i want a bike that i can say nobody else has
make it ridiculously light, crazy fast, and extremely fun
with bmx components id be saving 150 for a rear hub 50 for the seat and tube and another 170 for a crank
if i did get a complete id definately go withthe DMR Drone and upgrade it slowly to make it lighter
right now im definately between the molly and the fall guy
anybody now their prices


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Dobermann Pinscher is plenty exotic and it weighs 5.5 lbs.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Dobermann is a great option, but doesn't fit criteria. Has 135mm rear spacing, not 110mm rear spacing and requires disc brake among other things.

Molly = ~$550 shipped (If Lee still has some in stock)
Fall Guy = about the same if you can find one, last I knew they were out.
Deathmobile = Talk to evil4bc (username here) for pricing and availability.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

how about this it looks good and has some parts on it that i dont have already
also if you in the bay area dont buy this bike because i want it
if you do buy it ill hunt you down


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Formerbmx37 said:


> how about this it looks good and has some parts on it that i dont have already
> also if you in the bay area dont buy this bike because i want it
> if you do buy it ill hunt you down


How about what?


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

whoops sorry about that
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/262294/
thats what im looking at


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Formerbmx37 said:


> whoops sorry about that
> http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/262294/
> thats what im looking at


looks like a prime specimen. A little steep at that price, even considering what you're getting on top of the frame, but not bad if you could talk down some, or have that include shipping too, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

my dad said we could pick it up so im gonna send the guy an e-mail and see if he'll go 500if i pick it up


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Formerbmx37 said:


> my dad said we could pick it up so im gonna send the guy an e-mail and see if he'll go 500if i pick it up


I already emailed the guy... offered $525 shipped and he agreed.... so I paypaled him and bought it.

 nah, let us know what the guy tells you. I'd love to see that frame built up right. The Irish Lady is a sexy one.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

hey what the hell 
every time i try to go back to pink bike it just brings up screen says there doing work
anyone know when theyll be back up


----------



## johnnyelohssa (Jun 13, 2007)

deaf prune said:


> before i got into bikes i spent all my time on cars...
> 
> bikes are :
> 
> ...


yea and you dont have to go to court or jail for going to fast!!!!


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

what about this bike?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

kamikazee ideki said:


> what about this bike?


MONEY. in more than one sense of the word. 
but, minimum three-month waiting period before production hits the market, and that's if you're on the waiting list. Super light, super tight. Doc hit'er big with these babies.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

What kinda bike is that? I've never seen one before.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

R1D3R said:


> What kinda bike is that? I've never seen one before.


SuperCo Satellite. 24". <5lb Truetemper SuperTherm/Platinum frame. Mid/integrated hs/disc. also has a 26" version dropping too. New project from Doc at BMW.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

johnnyelohssa said:


> yea and you dont have to go to court or jail for going to fast!!!!


Actually... you CAN get a speeding ticket and a DUI on a bike.

On a horse though... Well, I duno about speeding, but no DUI with a horse.


----------



## johnnyelohssa (Jun 13, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Actually... you CAN get a speeding ticket and a DUI on a bike.
> 
> On a horse though... Well, I duno about speeding, but no DUI with a horse.


well yea ok you can get a dui but with any lawyer it will be set down to drunk in public or maybe even dismissed.
And the speeding well yea but not as easy as with a car.


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

> I'm assuming you are seeking a frame with the 110mm bmx rear spacing and rim brake?
> 
> Nemesis Project Deathmobile
> 
> ...


anyone else notice that last green bike has the chain on the wrong side of the bike???


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

dalton8 said:


> anyone else notice that last green bike has the chain on the wrong side of the bike???


yeah, I noticed.  That's my bike, a USB Molly. I only pedal backwards. It's called LHD, the 21st century, next step up from LSD, makes you trip out hard and it's got a funky beat, and I can _bug_ out to it! :thumbsup:









maybe I'll start a thread about it one of these days...


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

those bikes look so good


----------

